# World Championships Experience Thread!



## masterofthebass (Oct 12, 2009)

I think that its a good idea to make a thread for all the experiences people had (did you know, comments, etc.) I'm way too tired to do it now, but I'll add my .02€ when I get back to the states.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Dan, did you know...

...that you're amazing at so many events?
...that Worlds was quite an intense competition?
...that despite so many WRs, 3x3x3 average was not broken as it has been so many times this year?
...that your WR count went up?

I can't wait to see how well this thread does.


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I can't wait to see how well this thread does.



5 hours later... 


Did you know...

...Dan has been secretly practising 4x4
...See you guys, in 2011


----------



## Tyson (Oct 12, 2009)

Good stuff all around. Heading to the airport with Rowe Hessler in a bit. Gotta go wake up Bob...

I am probably motivated now to lube my cubes... for the first time since 2005.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my god.

Which lube will you use?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Which lube will you use?



How 'bout you watch pogobat's how to get faster tutorial. It really works, until your cube falls apart.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god.
> ...



Tell me about it.

My cube is so incredibly loose now. It locks up like a *****.


----------



## Zava (Oct 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Which lube will you use?



hungarian lube, haha

did you know that...
cubers from everywhere can swear in hungarian, bazdmeg?
I missed multi bld podium by picking up my last cube with the wrong orientation (so congrats to SK who came third)
that Breandan can now afford to come to hungarian open? 

maybe more to come, but I really need to sleep


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2009)

WC was amazingly cool. The venue was really nice, the 2.5 by 2.5 metres posters that you could see all around the city of Düsseldorf were so cool  I am very happy I got a little poster from the wall that's hanging proudly at my wall here 

So... results  hmm

2x2: I was just not good enough for a podium place, 4th was all it could be for me I guess. Congrats to Rowe! Btw, got the same scramble at the 2nd solve in the finals so timed it again for fun but gave told the judge.
4x4: I am PISSED at myself.. already messed up one solve and then at the last solve.. after the cross there was a 3 move pair, but I thought centres were wrong, fixed it but it turned out they were correct! So ... bye pair and bye 5 seconds to fix. 
5x5: I did horrible in the finals, look ahead was left at home I guess, but Dan deserved to win.
6x6: I somehow lost my 6x6 at my gf's place, borrowed Tobi Christliebs 6x6. So 7x7 I practiced, but 6x6 I hate.. SOMEHOW I did a 2:37!!! And ended 3rd with sub-3 avg   
7x7: messed up, I did 7x7 at the very end of the day and my hands just didn't cooperate.
pyra: bit bad, but didn't stand a chance of course.
clock: started good with 10, 10, 11, then bad...
mega: horrible 2nd solve, should've gotten a sub-55 in the last solve if I didn't lock up a million times on LL and do the 5 cycle correct...

FMC: 32 moves, time used: 5 minutes, and 10 to check correctness... I'm steadily becoming better
feet: that was ok, horrible unnecessary u4 (yes a small u) in the middle of PLL but Yumu was faster anyway.
BLD: FAIL  2x 2 edges to flip, fastest time was 1:49
sq-1: weird puzzle

360: it was fun, still got sub-2 after months of not touching it.

3x3 then:
first 2 rounds were pretty disastrous, but at least it was sufficient to get to the finals. In the finals it was consistent but not fast, the last solve was good since everyone was going crazy for Breandan and I already had a 14 standing so 11 was good then. I was surprised to still get 2nd with 11.52 but nonetheless pretty happy with it.
Congrats to Breandan, really he deserved it!


Did you know?

- Nem vagyok buzi 
- People thought twice I was from the USA??? (once by some Turkish dutch guys and once by a camera guy from New Zealand who worked for German TV)
- Dan Dzoan is cool?
- Chris Dzoan is cool too?
- I still don't like Dan Cohen?  although I promised him I'll use big cubes edges for 5x5 and Robs 4x4 method from now on?
- Durben is... small? 
- Breandan is... fast? 
- Jumbo Holland is maybe getting some more money for cubing because of WC and my 2nd place after a year of... 'no we don't have money since we spend it on the revolution'?
- Koen Wermer got what he deserved?
- Aswell as Kai, Oliver Perge and Rowe? 
- It's very handy to be able to actually speak German well?
- I hereby acknowledge Lucas Garron as a real German? 
- Lucas is cool? 
- Syuhei is even taller than me??? And that he is very friendly, cool and his English is good for a Japanese guy?
- They payed like... 100 dollars for their competition shirts?
- The WC shirts of this year didn't contain 80% advertisement?
- They should get them in size S though (my gf complained  )
- Mosaic building makes time fly?
- Tysons inbetween session of mystery events was great? Aswell as the AWESOME knock-out game (I lost the 3rd race against Yohei Oka  )
- I miss everyone crazily much? (except for Dan Cohen of course.. it's Hoegaarden!)
- Eric is a wonderful guy too? And there will always be one more hug for him 
- I probably have about 30 cube shirts now?
- Timothy Sun is awesomely cool? 
- Arnaud and me made sure that Adam actually got more guy kisses than girl kisses?


----------



## mazei (Oct 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> - Arnaud and me made sure that Adam actually got more guy kisses than girl kisses?



Uhuh....


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing weekend. 

The highlight for me was Breandans 3x3 performance in the finals. I was very excited to see him winning because he has had a lot of bad luck in past competitions. Congratulations to him, he clearly deserves it (I was standing near Breandans mom while spectating the finals, that made it even more exciting )

My BLD events: 
Multi 9/14: I'll upload a video showing the cubes after the attempt later (made it to reconstruct my mistakes) I was very happy for Tim to win this (more happy than he was himself ;P ). Nice that Dennis took 2nd place, without practicing equally much at all. 

4x4 BLD: I was feeling totally secure that I would get decent solve within those 2 attempts. 7:02,66 I was quite happy with this but didn't think it was enough to win. When I asked Rafal and Chris about their result and figured out I won I was getting totally excited. World Champion at something... yay! First thing to do with the prize money: Invite a couple of friends to dinner this evening. Celebration 

5x5 BLD: Couldn't focus anymore. Too much BLD that day. Horrible time: 22min with a center 3 cycle off. Would have been 2nd place but oh well. (Ironically Tim and Dennis were off by a center 3-cycle on their attempts as well) I didn't attempt one more because I was just too tired after all this BLD and had no good journeys left.

3x3 BLD: 
First round. National TV in right front of me. First one secure. 1:47. Relief. Second one. Risk a bit more. 1:15.00. Yes finally broke the baaad 1:34 (not back then of course) from Worlds 07 after 2 years.
Second round. I was very nervous. First one secure. 1:46. Relief. But couldn't top it. Did bad on the 2nd scramble. Tried to rush the 3rd (really hard scramble) didn't work very well. Okay 6th place.


Very cool: Ryosuke gave me a Void cube as a present out of nowhere. Thank you very much! I will try to make a good BLD video with it (one with void-parity of course )

I've made a lot of new friends and was happy to see lot's of people again after 2 years.
I'd like to thank all the organizers for making this awesome competition possible!


p.s. I realized again that Chris Hardwick deserves the world record for beeing nice.


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is my OH result:


----------



## Toad (Oct 12, 2009)

OH dear Rama (see the pun...?)

What happened?


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 12, 2009)

Rama said:


> Here is my OH result:



Hey, Rama how'd you get your name there?
What's your height?
Your my favourite cuber


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 12, 2009)

epic competition!

but I failed at 3x3 :/

some other facts:
- nobody can solve my cube. It's too fragile.
- Erik and me R0Q @ team solving.
- Milán and me did too few team solves.
- slightly drunk cubing with Andrew Kang is awesome!
- Breandan was sleeping on the floor in my room. Hard grounds ftw, obviously.
- The new running gag when someone did not too god is: "NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!!" [do a whip stroke with your hand] [himym ]
- I already miss you all!!!
- I have way too little competition experience.
- I am in mid-cubing-career crisis now?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 12, 2009)

I loved the competition so much!!!
Great venue and also very awesome organisation!
Thanks to all the organizers!
The greatest moment was Breandan getting the 9.63 at his last solve!!! 

did you know:
-that the v-cubes stand sold gigaminxes for 20€ on friday?
-that the gigaminxes a cubikon cost 60€ ? 
-I broke my first record!! at magic.
- that I got my ultimate PB at 4x4!!
my first sub-1: 51.66 with 25 seconds reduction
-that I have 2 rubik's 360s now 
-that I have Yu nakajima's competition sheet for OH 
-Maarten is awesome at BLD and FMC!
-everyone was so nice!
-that I'm very upset the competition is over 
-that I'm also happy I had a great time there!

EDIT:
Wow, that's a nice 500th post


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2009)

I wonder what that music was they played during the opening ceremony... I want it 

anyone?

dyk:
- people apparently don't understand it when Dan and me talk big cube stuff?
- sachi left her drinking... device in my parent's car?
- arnaud clearly wins on parking as illegal as possible?
- our (or my) plans on enough sleep/drinking/healthy food didn't go as expected?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 12, 2009)

The Disco Boys - I Came For You.

Did you know:
- Guus has a really cool method?
- He does F2L on green?
- I didn't get a trophy for FMC because the organization team didn't count on a split 3rd place?
- Cornelius thinks I'm awesome at BLD and FMC?
- I'm really not?
- Erik didn't understand that he got in 2nd place for 3x3?
- He already had left the hall when he heard he was in top-3?
- The second scramble on 3x3BLD in the first round was incredibly lucky; it had 3 corner targets and a twisted corner?
- I got an almost NR on clock single, (8.90, NR was 8.84), but after all it wasn't that bad because Koen got 8.18 anyway?
- Koen is the first ever Dutch world champion?
- His megaminx fails really hard though?


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - Koen is the first ever Dutch world champion?



Ahem?????


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > - Koen is the first ever Dutch world champion?
> ...



lololololololol

In 2003 Jaap won clock, magic and master magic.

In 2005 Alexander Ooms won magic.

In 2007 Erik won megaminx.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Did you know...
> 
> ...Dan has been secretly practising 4x4



completely wrong. That solve was my PB EVER by 2 seconds, and my PB with robert's method by like 5... I got to the LL at 30 and had sune + u perm. I only had to do 2 algorithms to solve the last 8 edges  

so back to the experiences...

The finals/3x3 semi-finals were REALLY stressful. They had us lined up by ranking from the first round, so during 4x4 I had about 5 cameras right in my face... After failing in 3x3 and 4x4, I calmed down and just relaxed during 5x5 and it worked out.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 12, 2009)

How did you end up with only 8 edges left? Was the last cross dedge already solved after the centres by chance?

EDIT: And congratulations Dan! (I completely forgot lol)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2009)

So I'm finally home after the weekend and I had a pretty awesome time. It was nice to see old friends and also to make new ones.

Highlights:

Breandan winning
Free beer
Anthony and Eric team bld 18.09 (cookie, little crisp, chameleon SOLVED)
Making music with toothbrushes 
YOGHURT OMGZ

Un-Highlights

My pyraminx being totally ruined for me and therefore costing me a podium place 
The distance of the venue, getting the bus was not that cool
The room smelling of unpleasant things
Free beer

Thank you to everyone that organised this competition, and everyone that I had fun with.

I hope to see lots of you next week at Dutch Open, I can't wait!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 12, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Anthony and Eric team bld 18.09 (cookie, little crisp, chameleon SOLVED)



R U' R' U R U' R'
R U R' U R U' R'
Lw' U' L U R U' R'w F ?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony and Eric team bld 18.09 (cookie, little crisp, chameleon SOLVED)
> ...



Something like that... it was amazing.


----------



## gasmus (Oct 12, 2009)

There are no words that fully describe my exerience at WC09. Thank you everyone for helping to make this one of the best experiences of my life!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you know that:
- it really was a great competition ? (Yes you already know that )
- a C4Y mini-3^3 can be really good for speedsolving ? (At least for me)
- there happened to be a stupidly lucky (4-move solution) scramble for the first group of the 2^3 first round ? (Unfortunately I was in the second group)
- the fastest 2^3 solve of the competition (and 3rd fastest ever) was made on that scramble by the guy who holds the 2^3 FMC competition on the French forum ?
- Laetitia didn't compete in megaminx ?
- She really refused to compete even when a lot of people tried to convince her ?
- Antoine Simon-Chautemps (another French cuber) looks very much like Stefan Pochmann ? (Although I know both of them I never noticed that before but apparently Antoine can easily be mistaken for Stefan).
- I now own 2 360's and I still don't care about that stupid puzzle ?
- The V7 Illusion can actually be scrambled ? (But it's still not a very interesting puzzle)
- I'm running out of ideas for a "Did you know" so I'll stop here ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 12, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> How did you end up with only 8 edges left? Was the last cross dedge already solved after the centres by chance?
> 
> EDIT: And congratulations Dan! (I completely forgot lol)



nah... I didn't really count the alg I used to solve the cross. I think I did solve 2 edges in that alg though, resulting in 1 edge solved after centers, and doing the remaining 8 in 3 algorithms.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> - Timothy Sun is awesomely cool?



Yay!

Did you know... I was first in the first round of two events, and ended up third in the finals for both?


----------



## Tyson (Oct 13, 2009)

You mean *one* event right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Did you know... I was first in the first round of two events, and ended up third in the finals for both?





Tyson said:


> You mean *one* event right?



Ha ha, Tyson, you're so funny. 

He also finished third in another event, but I'm not sure you count that one either.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know...

... that Chris mailed all his cubing stuff to his home address in the USA, and is now backpacking around Germany?

... that Chris wishes the championship wasn't over so quickly?

... that the French guys and gals have some really great innovations for speedcubing ideas?

... that the Spanish guys and gals are a lot of fun to hang out with?

... that the Norwegian and Swedish guys and gals are fun to hang out with in front of the venue while waiting for the staff to let you in?

... that Chris would love to say more right now, but his internet time is about to run out?

There is much more to say, but right now I must go! I'll post again soon, once I am back in the States!

Worlds was awesome, and the people there were so great! Hope to see everybody, and more, in 2 years!

Chris


----------



## Paris (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know that:
-French cubers like to ride horses?
-Dan wanted to steal my beer?
-Aile is 17 years old?
-Ron told me that i cant put anything on my timer because its against the wca rules :fp and i messed all my solves?
-Balint Bodor could put anything on his timer? 
-Balints megaminx is very loose and sucky ?
-Dan is a really cool guy to hang out with?
-That Bruno has taught me many Hungarian swears?
-I am a half pirate?
-Chris Dzoan is almost as cool as Dan?
-Ben je klaar "hokoumers" in her "kutsie"? (srry for my dutch )
-Riding the first bus on Friday was so much fun with Rama and Maria?
-Erik own3d me?
-I own Nakajima in megaminx?
-Jumping instead of watching feet solving is much more fun? gratuláció Oliver!
-Adam Zamora owned that guy in the movie?
-Adam can do a U2 with one finger on every cube apart from Arnauds best type F ?
-Yu Araki loves frogs?
-Yumu is always calm when he is solving OH?
-Eric Limeback's gf is so so so so hot? *lucky bastard* 
-playing against Frank Morris in table football is a suicide?
-the joker from mosaic was f*ckin awesome?
-I think i cant remember more of that stuff?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know... I was first in the first round of two events, and ended up third in the finals for both?
> ...



Well, for multi, I'm very happy I even placed, because there were people like Kai, Rafal, and Eric Limeback that were really close to getting third as well.



> - Guus has a really cool method?
> - He does F2L on green?



http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/gus.html


----------



## Stini (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know that...

- the fastest (and only) Icelandic cuber wore Norway's team shirt while receiving the prize for the fastest Icelandic cuber?

- cubers have an obsession for timing pretty much everything, for example team alphabeting was quite popular (one person saying alphabets one by one in one's native language and the other one trying to repeat them)

- I spoke Finnish, English, Swedish, French and even little Japanese during the competition, but not German

- I got 1:08.66 in 4x4 qualification round with a PLL parity, breaking my previous official record by almost 20 seconds and I still didn't qualify (lost by 0.25 seconds)

- my best magic solve in the competition was 2.96, yey

- they sold wasabi chocolate at the airport 

- I had a splendid time with the British and Norwegian (+ Icelandic) cubers and also with the rest of the team Finland, Aili was really fun to travel with

- I will definitely try to come to EC 2010 and possibly WC 2011 as well!


----------



## Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

Well personally I missed out the 4x4 first round for which I trained very hard, a best of 2 the luck factor counts..... I had double parity and a OLL parity with a 1:10.71, compared to my best time 1:08.97 without parity. I can say I perform well on the 4x4. But the 1:10.71 was not enough to qualify 

Next competition my goal is a sub 1:15 average.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 13, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


Bleh, I didn't bother to check, Guus told me.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know that:
- Tomasz Kiedrowicz can turn 3 out 4 tips on pyraminx in one move.
- Brúnó knew who I was just by telling him my competition average in pyraminx.
- Frank has learned Tomasz to say "kælling" (***** in danish -.-)
- Tomasz pronounced it like "kylling" (which means chicken xD)
- Polish people trying to say "Kæmpe Kæppe knækker næppe" sounds like "Kæmpe kæppe knepper nække" (first sentence means: large sticks rarely breaks, second sentence is something like large stick ****s nække...)
- Brúnó know swearwords on nearly each language
- Yohei Oka knows a really nice method for pyraminx O___O
- Owidiusz had hard time turning my pyraminx with two hands... but made it look easy when he turned it one handed -.-
- I didn't show up at the first round of 2x2x2 because I wanted to see Henrik Buus Aagaard do 5x5x5 BLD.. and he was like "YES!!" when he took the blindfold off.. and then he realized that it was DNF haha xD
- I thought I was going to get 5th or something like that in pyraminx before Brúnó told me he was third with 6.76 average xD (I think I waited like 30-60 minutes between 1st and 2nd scramble O___O no one scrambled it lol xD)
- Kiedrowicz did 2.2x full step when trying to convince himself that his method is faster than Oka's...
- Oka doesn't use Oka when he solves pyraminx... he uses a similiar method that is much faster =D
- Kiedrowicz thought I was crazy/insane/weird/fast when I showed him my pyraminx method (1st example: LL skip, 2nd example: 4-5 moves top+bottom centers.. and easy LL case, 3rd example: LL skip again) xD
- I like pyraminx xD


----------



## Ewks (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know that

...The brits are really cool?
...Adam and Aili are a really good team for team solving when they're doing the same alg's or the same pairs?
... Aili had only bad 3x3x3s with her until she bought a type C which is great?
... Racing with people is really fun?
... Doing team alphabet is really fun?
... There's really not much to see in Düsseldorf except for cubers?
... The swedes are really cool?
... Aili's luggage got lost by the airport people but she got it back today?
... Cubers are really cool to hang out with?
... Aili didn't know her name was so hard to pronounce?
... Aili didn't know that she really looked older than 17?
... Lars and Charlie are really good at team blind?
... Aili still thinks in english?
... Aili's phone is still in english?


----------



## Edam (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know that

.. The Finns are really cool,
.. Teemu is now called Tim,
.. Charlie is now called Charlie Salmon Face. 
.. Aili and Adam really are a great team for team solving but sometimes we're looking at completely different pairs. 
.. Saying 999,999,999 in Finnish takes ages. 
.. Adam Zamora would get naked on stage if you payed him. 
.. I failed badly at magic and broke 2, but still set a NR single. 
.. Me and Arnaud came 199 and 198th for 3x3.
.. Charlie can get her chin in to a lot of photos. 
.. At no point over the weekend did I open a cupboard and final Arnaud in his underwear. 
.. Adam can pronounce Aili's name pretty well apparently. 
.. Noone wanted to do a team blind solve with me using a 4x4. 
.. Free beer is awesome.
.. The hostel had amazing sweet yoghurt one day, but it was never quite as good the other days.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know that:

- there were 11 sub-10 solves including a sub9 on 3x3x3? (actually 13, but Syuhei got a +2 on his 9.94 and Rowe got a DNF on his 9.80)
- there were two sub-40 solves on 4x4x4 and 8 sub-50 averages?
- István solved the 5x5x5 blindfolded two times?
- for FMC i was 15 minutes late and that's why i started with white cross instead of building blocks?
- i found my solution in 10 minutes?
- Yumu's 29 solution was actually a normal FMC solve with 2x2x2, 2x2x3 blocks, edges and corner insertion?
- luckily FMC first place calmed me down enough to get a decent magic average (although i wasn't 100% sure about FMC at that moment)?
- Máté won master magic with 0.00 SD?
- after my 7.68 solve in clock i was way too nervous?
- I am so happy for Dennis being 3rd in clock?
- Milán Baticz and Harris Chan were the only cubers who competed in the final for 3x3x3 in 2007 and 2009 also?
- 5 minutes before the final Milán still didn't know which cube to use?
- we did live scores with Dan and Dennis on Dan's lap top and we knew that Piti needed a 9.2 or better to win the competition?
- after the 9.63 solve i told Breandan that his average is 10.74 and he was surprised he did sub-11?
- Breandan was happy when Piti was still solving his cube at 9.2x?
- i finally met some cubers from the States and they are all awesome (Dan Cohen, Chris Hardwick, Dan Dzoan, Bob Burton, etc...)?
- our record was 193,95 km/h on the german highways (GPS approved)?
- i jumped 2,88 meter from standing position?
- Lucas taught me how to play "sets" which is a pretty good card game?
- Stefan Huber realised that type C is good?
- mystery events were fun?
- i came for you?
- Thai guy? 
- Ron, Ton, Clément, JLM and all the organizers did an excellent job?
- WC09 was awesome?
- i miss everyone?
- i love you all?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 13, 2009)

Odder said:


> Did you know that:
> - Tomasz Kiedrowicz can turn 3 out 4 tips on pyraminx in one move.
> - Kiedrowicz did 2.2x full step when trying to convince himself that his method is faster than Oka's...
> - Oka doesn't use Oka when he solves pyraminx... he uses a similiar method that is much faster =D



How does he do that?
What are their methods?


----------



## Brunito (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know: 

I sucked in pyraminx.
Tomasz,Yohei,Oscar are very good in piraminx


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know:
- there are a lot of amazingly good cubers around the world?
- Michal Halczuk really likes arm wrestling?
- he also is really good at the PowerBall?
- the Swedish are really friendly?
- Charlie Cooper makes a lot of wierd English jokes?
- Lars V. is awesome for letting me stay with him and his friends at the hostel?
- finding train routes in German sucks?
- waiting for buses sucks?
- I sucked in all my events except BLD?
- that Finnish names are pronounced much differently than they are spelled?
- Tim R. and I got a 6.26 2x2 team BLD, as well as a 6.3?
- yes/no BLD gets tiring after awhile?
- Hungarians are all really friendly?
- the Japanese are underrated?
- Ron did an amazing job organizing the competition (thanks!)?
- the venue restaurant charged 1 EURO deposit for a cup?

Edit: More did you know:
- Dave Campbell did a 13.4 second 3x3 solve at the top of the Dusseldorf tower?
- Germany has some good restaurants?
- Metallic buildings are cool?
- you don't supposed to tip in Germany?
- "water" refers "carbonated water" in Germany?
- there were no regular water fountains anywhere?
- German bathrooms are clean?
- the youth hostel was really comforable?
- Chris Hardwick is a cool guy?
- the German airport security insisted I do a cube solve after finding all my puzzles in my backpack?

I could go on for more, but need to go for now. Thanks for everyone who made this event possible.


----------



## Ewks (Oct 13, 2009)

pjk said:


> - that Finnish names are pronounced much differently than they are spelled?



They're pronounced exactly how they're written It's all about the pronunciation of the alphabet.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that:
> ...



He used a russian Pyraminx xD I guess he would have done all 4 if the tips wasn't that stiff xD
ohh and did you know that the top 4 in pyraminx all used different methods? 




Brunito said:


> Did you know:
> 
> I sucked in pyraminx.
> Tomasz,Yohei,Oscar are very good in piraminx



Tomasz was one of the only top20 pyraminxers that didn't suck in competition lol 
And thanks alot


----------



## Tyson (Oct 13, 2009)

That's like the British telling you that you're driving on the wrong side of the road. After all, you might as well drive on the left side of the road so that you can hold a sword in your right hand and cut down your enemies. Assuming your right hand is dominant, of course.

Did you know that...

-Not looking up the name or address of your hotel before leaving for an international trip is a stupid idea?
-Not looking up where on google maps anything is irresponsible?
-And if Lucas tells you that your hotel is near the venue when it is actually near the hostel, and you go off trying to figure out the Dusseldorf train system on your own knowing absolutely no German, you probably shouldn't listen to him?
-And if you do listen to him, we're all going to laugh at you?
-And that if you get a score of 4,334 on the Rubik's Revolution, we will also laugh at you?

Moral of the story? Look up your location of the hotel, and don't go taking random trains if you don't know what you're doing. Did you also know that...

-I learned more from Rowe Hessler about speed solving than in 10 minutes than I have over the last three years?
-I was pretty scared that some "on-the-boarder" or "odd regulatory case" would happen during the finals of speed solve?
-There were two cases of mis-aligned cubes that happened under my watch in the finals, but they were both clearly non-penalty cases?
-Cube technology has advanced very far since I last lubed my cubes in 2005?

Now that I live in New York, I realize that Europe is not that far away. From California, it is quite a trek, but NYC to San Francisco is about the same as NYC to Paris, or Helsinki, and tickets to Helsinki are about $730 right now.

I should make a weekend trip out of it.


----------



## FrankMorris (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you know that...
-The touchcube was grossly overpriced?
-You have to be careful about ordering desserts in Germany because you get entirely too much if you do?
-The cube is referred to as "tak tak tak" (including the twisting motion)
-Temper tantrums are ridiculous but very entertaining?


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ewks said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > - that Finnish names are pronounced much differently than they are spelled?
> ...



But, but... It's the American Alphabet! There can't be more than one True Way to pronounce it!


----------



## Rune (Oct 14, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Ewks said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...



"The Finnish language has very regular pronunciation. There is almost one-to-one correspondence between letters and sounds. However, some sounds are a bit difficult to produce for foreigners. The phonetic values of letters resemble the original (Latin) ones, not those occurring in English"


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 14, 2009)

spain rocks at rubik's clock(2nd)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2009)

Did you know that:

- Chris is still backpacking around Germany, and is writing now from a hostel in Munich?
- Chris goes home to the States on the first flight out tomorrow morning? :-(
- Chris will write much more when he gets home, but is again running out of internet time?
- That Germany is fricking amazing?

Chris


----------



## Kian (Oct 14, 2009)

pjk said:


> - the German airport security insisted I do a cube solve after finding all my puzzles in my backpack?



That is fantastic.


----------



## Radu (Oct 14, 2009)

pjk said:


> Did you know:
> - there are a lot of amazingly good cubers around the world?
> - finding train routes in German sucks?
> - Hungarians are all really friendly?
> ...



haha..you pointed out some good things there


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 14, 2009)

I present
"World Championships 2009: Lucas Garron's Experience"
in an epic poem composed in the "Did you know?" format!

Did you know that...
...I had homework due on Tuesday and Wednesday before leaving mid-Wednesday, and had only about an hour of sleep the night before leaving?
...I made sure not to miss my 10AM dance class before walking back and being driven to the airport?
...fast waltzing is awesome?
...I'm sad there was no dancing in Germany?
...on the way from dance class, I went past the post office to pick up the new cube book by Slocum, et al.?
...this book (along with 1984) was in my backpack with my cubes all weekend?
...I did not read that book during the entire trip?
...I was on the same flight to Frankfurt as Edward Lin and his mom?
...they gave us good food on the flight?
...the first thing I bought at Frankfurt was a pack of yummy, chewy, German Haribo Gummi-Bärchen?
...Frankfurt is close to Wiesbaden, where I grew up?
...FRA was sorta like my SFO in childhood?
...they were not on my connecting flight to Düssseldorf, but Toby, Bob, and Anthony Searle were?
...I did not sit next to any cubers next to any of my flights?
...I got to enter the short passport line in Frankfurt because my passport is German?
...in Frankfurt, I got a large golden coin that was meant for a 2€ discount, buto it was so awesomely large that I kept it?
...upon arrival, Bob, Toby, and I waited for Shelley, but didn't find her?
...I thought the Novotel was next to the venue, and they didn't know anything contradicting that?
...a taxi there would have cost them ≈50€?
...Instead we took the S-Bahn, which was much cheaper?
...Bob and Toby like pronouncing "Hauptbahnhof" ("main train station") as "Hoppenhoff"?
...I sent Bob and Toby to the venue while taking the bus to the hostel?
...I made sure to buy a yummy, large, German pretzel as soon as possible?
...there are a lot of smokers at German bus stops?
...I met Joey, Charlie, and Laetitia upon arrival?
...Laetitia has neat handwriting, wears a lot of ribbons in her hair, and sometimes fully functional cube earrings?
...a lot of people came to the hostel to hang out?
...Tyson told me the Novotel wasn't next to the venue?
...Bob and Toby were fuming when they made it to the hostel?
...Tyson made me lead the bunch to dinner?
...I really wasn't critical, because most of Germany speaks some English, anyhow?
...at German restaurants you have to ask specifically for "tap water" if you want water?
...German tap water tastes iffy?
...I don't drink beer, yet helped the Americans order it?
...back at the hostel, I met awesomely many Europeans?
...the hostel ran out of passwords for wireless internet access every single day?
...Tyson had me explain MGLS to Dror and Shuka?
...Shuka (from Isreal) is really cool and teaches students using the cube?
...I went to bed quite on time every day before a competition day?
...I actually had no jet lag?
...my initials are LAG, and I know someone whose are JET?
...the competition started late Friday, leaving plenty of time to cube?
...the competition was actually trying to be 2-day, as the posters around Düsseldorf said?
...I still woke up in time for breakfast?
...I spent way too much time racing pyraminx against Aili?
...Aili is cute?
...the bus for the venue arrived on my side of the road first, while I was photographing the other >100 cubers on opposite side of the road?
...the bus only had a capacity of 50?
...the bus took a full load, promising to be back in 15-20 minutes?
...it took an hour?
...in the meantime, Adam and I designed our cube mosaic?
...our cube mosaic is based on the lanyard?
...I spent a few minutes rearranging my backpack before walking into the venue?
...the venue looked amazing?
...we wandered around a bit, because most chairs were taken, and ended up by the Danish/Scandinavian table?
...Tomas asked me how I to pronounce the case he set up on a cube, and being German makes you able to pronounce "Sune" correctly?
...all the Germans had blue shirts with names on the back?
...I really regret having checked the German forum a few days too late to order mine?
...Benjamin Brundzats eventually sent me the files so that I can print my own?
...I did horribly in pyraminx?
...I went upstairs to do 4BLD and 5BLD, but cantrary to popular belief, I do not do multi?
...when I went upstairs, placed my 4x4x4 on the scorecard for 4BLD, waited a bit, and noticed that I was standing next a girl whose shirt said "Nora Christ" on the back?
...I'd been looking forward to meeting this mysterious German Nora, and was just as intruiged to actually meet her?
...after talking for a bit, she picked up a scrambled 4x4x4, and judged me?
...now both Noras have judged at least one of my official BLD solves?
...I have kissed only one of them on the cheek?
...I was very mentally prepared for my first 4BLD attempt?
...that despite meticulous care and memo review, I remembered and shot uLF instead of dLF?
...this hurt my motivation for the second solve, which was still surprisingly close?
...I saw Kai finish his winning 4BLD?
...I decided to DNS 5BLD?
...I didn't get my 4BLD receipt?
...I did badly on 2x2x2 (8, 9, 11, 4, 3)?
...I lost my 2x2x2 NR single to a 4-move solve?
...you can tell from the results who was in the competitor group with that lucky scramble? 
...I still congratulated Marwin-Peter Kurth, since I will never have all cubic NRs at once, and at least I had 2x2x2 single for a while?
...the bus that was supposed to come at 8:15 broke down on the trip?
...we all had to take the train back?
...I spent most of the trip back talking to some Germans (Alex, Moritz, etc.)?
...German cubing is forming a great community that I've been hoping they would?
...we didn't go out to eat because no one else wanted to come, so I just shared a pizza with Joey and cubed a lot?
...I went to bed at midnight to get 8 hours of sleep?
...I got to sleep in the same room as Pedro and Jaap?
...unfortunately, I don't think I received any intelligence from Jaap by osmosis?
...Jaap speaks perfect English, as Charlie was incredulous about?
...instead of waking up at 8, I woke up at 9:30?
...I hurried, and the girl at the hostel front desk even called me a cab to the Hauptbahnhof, and found that S-6 was leaving from Gleis 12?
...that I arrived just on time to make the train on Gleis 12?
...that this was actually the S-11, and S-6 was on Gleis 14?
...I had to go back to the Hauptbahnhof, and wasted about 50 minutes getting to the competition?
...I was nervously nibbling on some yummy German pretzels this whole time?
...this gave me time to finalize the mosaic?
...a woman on the train asked me if I was going to the Rubik's competition?
...I ran through light rain from the Reisholz station to the venue?
...I don't think Bob or Tyson ever got to hear the story and laugh at me for that?
...I got a nice bag with goodies upon arrival?
...I had to beg Ton to let me do 4x4x, because I arrived right before the end?
...when he said there wasn't enough time, I said "Let me see how many I can get through."?
...I did all 5 solves, scrambled by Arnaud?
...my 4th solve was awesomely fast, until I did PLL parity twice, squandering a sub-50 NR for a 53.91?
...OH was soon after, and on the 5th solve, I squandered another NR?
...I got H-perm around 13 and 20.68 total because I couldn't remember the beginning?
...being late, then having two squandered NRs is not a motivating way the start the most important day?
...Shelley, Adam and I had signed up for mosaic-building serendipitously?
...starting with solved cubes for a largely-red-background mosaic is terrible?
...Shelley is fast at mosaic-building?
...Shelley and I both got to keep a very nice store-bought each?
...people kept accusing us of putting the Jumbo logo on just to bias the judges?
...perhaps just having the Rubik's logo as a mosaic would have won?
...we built our mosaic in 3x3 blocks of 3x3x3s, each of us taking one of 3 sections of 3x3 meta-blocks of those 3x3 blocks of 3x3x3 cubes?
...this means our mosaic was made of 243 cubes?
...I met a few other Lucases at Worlds?
...one of them filmed my round 1 solves?
...the judges kept mispronouncing Lukasz Cialon's first name so it sounded like I was up?
...when I asked Lukasz about his name on Sunday, he pronounced it kinda like "Lukazh Chiawon"?
...I made a lot of mistakes on my round 1 3x3x3 average?
...I thought I did badly, and not even nearly sub-13?
...it was actually a 12.72 NR average?
...I got 16th in the first round?
...sub-10 solves are now officially a regular occurence, since the first round of Worlds.
...5x5x5 was miserable, although one of my pops looks funny on video?
...Nora was nice enough to volunteer to film my 5x5x5 solves, and kindly filmed me a lot during the weekend?
...Square-1 and Megaminx were bad, but I did surprisingly well in Magic (1.47, 1.46, 3.41+, 1.94, 1.41, beating my 1.61 single)?
...I had filmed Pasquale doing a 1:05 solve (including CP mistake), but unfortunately didn't catch his entire NR?
...he posed with a sad Stefan after taking the Megaminx NR?
...while watching footsolving, I met two nice German girls, Julianne (that's Yu-lee-un-ne, for those who don't speak German) and Jana (Ya-na)?
...Julianne knows quite a lot, including algs for pretty patterns I did't?
...I bothered Ton a few times about my 4BLD receipt, but didn't get it?
...the ride back was very packed (I sat on the floor), and the bus driver had to turn off the lights to, ahem, avoid the police noticing?
...the PARTY at the hostel wasn't that exciting?
...we did get free dinner?
...I ate at a table with the Austrian Florian Herzog and the Germans Julianne, Jana, Julian, and Jan?
...when I offered Julianne some replacement stickers for her cube that I would have to get from my room, Florian noted that this could sound particularly awkward?
...I plan accidental innuendo about as often as I do multi BLD solves right now (never), but Arnaud, feel free to to use the idea?
...I tried a wooden magic, an aluminum (?) 2x2x2, and raced on on ~9cm wooden 3x3x3 (but Ron won)?
...I made sure to set a gazillion alarms for Sunday?
...the alarms still went off when I was at breakfast, and I had to hurry back to turn them off?
...they had Smacks for breakfast (yum!), and I actually found the cold, fresh milk on Sunday?
...I did terrible in BLD?
...safety solves are no longer safe, nor necessarily successful?
...the BLD round finished early, leaving about an hour untir the semi-final?
...Ron asked me to gather some California people and present some mystery events?
...Tyson's idea of having iterative "introduce yourself to someone new and race" racing in the audience was pretty cool?
...Patrick, the announcer can actually solve a cube?
...though he announced a lot of false things, most of it was data that was not his fault?
...I never really noticed when he moved from English to German and back?
...anyhow, our second mystery puzzle was cube-assembling?
...we were itching for the third mystery puzzle: team BLD with the Japanese calling?
...the Japanese mostly didn't know English, so this was hilarious, but still good fun?
...talking about Japanese, I got a Japanese coin from Masayuki?
...I also got Polish groshen, English pounds, and some Swedish kronen?
...I also bought a centercap-less worn Rubik's 5x5x5 from Ryosuke for 3€?
...Julianne, at some point wanted to try my Mefferts?
...I offered to sell it to her for 10€, even though it's my NR cube?
...it was getting kinda loose, and not only would I be forced to get a nice, new one, but she'd also get more use from it?
...after 3x3x3 finals, she decided to buy it?
...I actually missed clock because of mystery puzzles?
...after I found out it was too late, Tyson yelled at me to come and do my clock solves?
...Dennis helped scramble my clock?
...one mis-scramble had 4 edge clocks on one side aligned, but I refused it?
...I still got a sub-10 clock, which was probably my second-best performance all weekend?
...I really wanted to make the 3x3x3 final, and since I was 16th in the first round, I had a chance at top 16 again?
...this was stressful, because I knew I could do it, but I'd have to focus on not making mistakes?
...they were going to call us up, 16 at once (1 per stage timer), and do simultaneous solves?
...Dan Cohen and I learned from Nationals, made sure to complain, and (with the help of Tyson) got through with the proposal that the cubers stay at their timers, but solves are not necessarily started together.
...this still meant I was going to be on stage, competing with the 15 (temporarily) fastest cubers in the world?
...I spent over 20 minutes warming up?
...I got a 10.07 and an 8.83 in practice?
...my hands were still cold until right after I finished my average?
...I sat behind the two fastest solvers of round 1, Dan Cohen and Tomasz Zolnowski?
...my first solve was an acceptable 11?
...the rest were pathetically bad (14, 14, 13, 13)?
...I was rather sad, but tried to remember that the whole weekend was an exercise in Hakuna Matata?
...Julianne kindly filmed my solves, except missed the 11?
...I don't remember exactly who filmed what, but in general I'd like to thank Lucas V, Nora, Alex, and Julianne for filming my solves?
...I saw Syuhei do his fast 4x4x4 solves, and caught some of Erik's 39 on tape?
...I moved up a chair to sit next to Joey, Aili, and Charlie, and saw Yumu's incredible OH WR average from very close?
...we waved at Yumu during between some solves?
...he waved back?
...I didn't film those solves, just watched in awe?
...I went away to do TouchCube during 3BLD, because I didn't want to see the final of the only event I'd had a chance a podium in?
...3x3x3 finals were pretty cool?
...I filmed using Joey's camera?
...the dislay stand was in the way of the left station's cube?
...Breandan is FAST?
...like during other event, the announcer inisted that we needed to wait for the last times to be entered (and the fastest times were always entered last) before we could know who was the world champion?
...they played a lot of loud music in celebration, and during awards?
...my only award was for fastest German 3x3x3 single?
...I accidentally crushed a cardboard cube during the photo of the singles award winners?
...I actually managed to snatch a cardboard cube from the stage at the end?
...I forgot to have people sign it for me?
...I'm getting used to the idea of being asked for signatures, but it's still a bit odd?
...at the end I went up to the organizer's table, and finally got to rummage through to get my 4BLD receipt?
...just for the difficulty of obtaining it, that receipt now has even more sentimental value?
...I ended up planning to eat dinner with Erik, the Germans, and the Austrians?
...Stefan Huber is awesome?
...his nickname should be "Super-Duper Über-Cuber Huber"?
...Sanio drowe Stefan, Breandan and me to the hostl, and Stefan and me back?
...I got to sit next to the world champion in the car ride after Worlds?
...he solved my cube?
...he said it'd probably be the last time he'll solve a cube in a week?
...he protected his trophies from the rain with my jacket?
...Breandan was so happy?
...he actually said "I'm so happy"?
...I got a low-res photo of him in the car with my low-on-battery camera?
...Stefan later told me that Breandan told him he would have considered cubing if he'd gotten another 12.xx average in the finals, on the grrounds that he can't do well in comp?
...I'm really glad he didn't?
...in that photo, he looks a lot like a girl in my dorm at Stanford?
...Erik, et al., decided to go to Nora's house for dinner?
...Arnaud gave me strawberry-banana juice to finish?
...we squished 4 Austrians and me into Sanio's Mini Cooper?
...we went to McDonald's to eat?
...they called it "Macky"?
...the cashier gave me a free apple pocket when he asked he how I did and i told him I set the German NR?
...this was the only recognition I received for my NR, from all of Germany?
...Patrick hadn't even announced the NR like he announced others?
...I got some applause from the Austrians at dinner?
...they were out of McFlurrys?
...We hunted for another "Macky" and eventually got them?
...I was dazing in the car?
...the hostel still didn't have internet access?
...nevertheless, I got the photos and vids from Joey's camera onto my computer?
...I introduced the Europeans to the game of Pro Set?
...Clément won the deck of Pro Set cards, and will hopefully bring to to future Eupropean competitions?
...when I moved to Stefan's table, the trophy that I'd moved to the top of my backpack (to take out my laptop) fell out?
...a falling class trophy makes almost no sound?
...a shattering glass trophy sounds so sad?
...Ron was nice enough to offer to send me (through Adam) a spare trophy as a replacement, and I will be careful with it?
...glass trophies should come in cases?
...I stayed up late?
...Sunday night, I checked my email for the first time on the hostel internet booth
...I found out that my friends at Stanford were planning a welcome because they accidentally included my email in planning communications?
...I actually didn't read the emails?
...I gave Stefan and others a hard 7-move F2L conjugate puzzle?
...Laetitia solves a face-turning octahedron using Sunes?
...I gave myself a clean, bleeding cut on carefully wrapped trophy shards?
...it's okay, since I got a bandage (Pflaster) quickly?
...I stayed up until 5AM?
...I walked to the bridge by the lit-up tower and threw two paper airplanes into the Rhine?
...I decided to walk around a few hundred meters to the shore, and dipped my lucky Euro-cent in the river?
...I also dipped my bandaged finger in the river?
...I grew up by the Rhine for 10 years?
...it's called "Rhein" in German?
...I woke up at 7AM?
...at the airport, Lufthansa had automatic chick-in machines?
...I got to choose a window seat?
...during bag-check, I met Pyan Patricio and Phillip Espinoza?
...I accidentally took a screwdriver in my backpack carry-on?
...while waiting for my plane, I overheard some people talking about me as a "speedcuber," and they even got the WR right?
...I suppose that the WR posters did a little bit for public cubing education in Düsseldorrf?
...due to turbulence, I arrived late at Frankfurt?
...the landing was so shaky, there was applause after we touched down?
...I had 20 minutes to transfer flights?
...I made it, despite stopping to buy some last Gummi-Bärchen?
...I forgot to exchange 10€ for coins to give out as souviirs?
...I thought my luggage wouldn't make it to my transfer plane?
...my luggage did make it?
...they thought I wouldn't make it?
...they took the my bag OFF the plane after they put it on, because they thought I wouldn't make it?
...after taking off, we flew over Wiesbaden?
...I didn't cube much on the flight, never got up, and mostly slept and read 1984?
...my luggage is still not delivered?
...it took me two hours to type this up, when I should be sleeping?
...all the European cubers are awesome?
...I want to thank Ron, Ton, Tyson, Jumbo, whoever was involved, for the best competition of my life?
...I want to thank the Germans for being so warm and welcoming?
...I hope the German cubing community grows well?


----------



## Erik (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow Lucas wow! That's a long list! 

You raised some questions now for me..
Which Nora did you kiss? 
And why was the other Nora mysterious (I actually do know which you kissed so I know this is the other one  )
How are you going to compete with the Philipine guy writing: 'Aili is so beautiful I couldn't keep my eyes off her'
Do you actually have the ending of the 39 on tape? Would be cool to upload it, it's still an ER after all...


btw..
...they were out of McFlurrys? IS the most horrible DYK ever :S


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 14, 2009)

Great list, Lucas!
Though I think you meant to say that Breandan was considering *stopping* cubing. Also, automatic chick-in machines 

Worlds sounds like so much fun


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2009)

That was a good did you know lucas, however I did get up early before classes especially to cube and thought I'd quickly check this thread. I now have NO time to cube and have to run to get the bus lol.

Jaap DOES speak amazing English, he sounds more English than Joey! 
The youth hostel had crazy yoghurt that was just so amazingly awesome Adam, Lars and I had at least two portions at every meal.
Our room smelt funny.
Joey's sleeping bag is like a door holder and piece of paper all in one.
Pat is in my top 3 Americans, even if he doesn't get my jokes which are even confusing to me, so it's hardly that much of a crime...
Breandan's mum is awesome but swears a lot when something exciting happens, i.e. when Breandan gets into the final... then... wins.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 15, 2009)

WC2009 was awesome! thanks for making it so fun guys!
did you know....
....me and tyson missed our first flight?
....tyson runs really, really, really fast?
....hungarians laugh really funny?
....i had a 15 counting in the OH final, and still didn't get sub 20 average? (20.02)
....yumu tabuchi is a ****ing god at OH?
....if i didnt plus 2 my first 2x2 solve in the final, it would've been a pi average? (3.14 WR)
....ryan patricio needs to tighten his cubes?
....erik smells nice?
....i knocked out adam polkowski in the mystery event, and then lost to joey gouly?
.... i got a 9.80 dnf in the finals becuase i did F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' f R F' U' for pll?????
....tomasz zolnowski is really fast 
....tomasz zolnowski sat on mitchell's cube
....breandan is awesome 
....ive actually made tyson want to start cubing again
....me and eric limeback cant stay in the same room without laughing for no reason whatsoever?
....i discovered that i can sub1 an E perm? (.84 pb)
....i finally beat andy tsao's 3x3 NR, but dan demolished it?
....im supposed to be doing english hw right now....
....both my sub10's had E perms?
....WC was the greatest 3 days of my life.
....i cant wait for 2011 
...i love you all!
....cept you dan  jk
....


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 15, 2009)

did you know ?
.....Breandan is fast ?
.....Olívers hands are huge?
.....my hands are small ?
..... i only got one good magic solve and it landed on a pen ?
..... Erik is cool?
..... Rowe turns really fast?
..... two guys walked up to me and asked "can i try your hungarian supernova?" and thought i was simon?
..... Yumu is super fast at OH ?
..... Everyone was nice?
.....i lost my type F wich happened to be my best cube?
.... i bought a new one to replace it and haven't touched it since sunday?
..... enough talking about me?
..... WC was the best thing i've ever done?
..... i'm very sad that it ended so fast
..... can't wait too see everyone at wc 2011?


----------



## Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> ...I had to beg Ton to let me do 4x4x, because I arrived right before the end?


Normally I would not allow, but you where honest on your late arrival, in combination that it is the WC. With this in mind, I could let you compete because the schedule allowed it. You are a lucky man......


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> ...I ate at a table with the Austrian Florian Herzog and the Germans Julianne, Jana, Julian, and Jan?
> 
> ...Stefan Huber is awesome?
> ...his nickname should be "Super-Duper Über-Cuber Huber"?
> ...


some things to mention there: a) Julian is Austrian 
b) thx  you are awesome too!

c) that car trip was epic!!!

and, when you were asleep, Sanio turned around to the back row and said: "ok, let's check... thrombosis, dead, thrombosis..." [in reference to us big guys having to sit in the back row of a Mini Cooper and Lucas sleeping xD]

d) all the American cubers are as awesome!!!



some funny quotes:
Rowe Hessler: "One of the judges wants me. It's weird, but she wants me."

me: "Dan, are you ready for sub12 avg?" Dan Dzoan: "I dunno. I wanna make it to the finals, but I guess I'm just not good enough" me: "NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!! [whips]" [for how i met your mother fans only, but most of the americans got it]

me: "already drinking german beer, he?" Dan Dzoan: "wasn't that the whole point in doing it in germany? drinking beer?"

I am solving... some girl next to me: "Holy shiiiiit!"


quotes @ my cube:

Erik: "oh no, that cube is... [takes the next one] and that one too... oh my god... so loose... horrible"

Dan Cohen: "I will never touch that cube again. EVER!!!"

Tomasz Zolnowski: "wow, it's loose. [pops it] sorry..."

Eric Limeback: "wow, it's really loose." me: "Erik sais it's horrible" Eric: "oh, no; his cube is horrible"

Breandan: "oh ****!" later: "you really are the only one who can solve that cube"

Ryan Patricio: "wow, it's a good cube!!! I like loose cubes. Maybe we have the same style"

Nora Christ: "****!"

Harris Chan: "incredible!"

Rowe Hessler: "you know, watching your videos, I thought your cubes were really good..."

Lars Vandenbergh: "I think you can pop it just by shaking it!"

Yumu Tabuchi[pops it]: "..."

Yohei Suzuki: "wow, it's... smooth"

Karsten: "****, Alter, wie?" [****, dude, how?]

Andrew Kang: "it's good!"

Rama: "oh no, it's so easy to turn"

Milán: "it's nice, but too loose for me."

Mitchell Stern: [after popping it] "erm... sorry..."

Anthony Searle: "oh my god! sorry!"

Dan Dzoan: "hm..."

Sinpei Araki: "wow!"


----------



## tehmaxice (Oct 15, 2009)

Did YOU know:

...I never got sub 2:20 on 5x5 at our hostel (or even now), but got a 2:04 in 
competition?
...I'm a lone Icelandic cuber ;(
...Teemu holds the longest standing WR in Elasto Mania?
...Rama beat the norwegians one-handed, while we were solving two-handed?
...Rama's mother thought Henrik Buus Aagaard was norwegian?
...Rama is a fun guy?
...I had the same 3x3 avg. as Bob Burton, but beat him on fastest single solve?
...Chris Hardwick came way too early on sunday, but then we could chat with someone^^
...The swedes speak english to the norwegians, because they can't understand norwegian?
...Noone understands danish?
...Tyson's mystery events were really great^^


Looking forward to next championships


----------



## Carrot (Oct 15, 2009)

tehmaxice said:


> Did YOU know:
> 
> ...The swedes speak english to the norwegians, because they can't understand norwegian?
> ...Noone understands danish?



you get it ALL wrong xD... it's swedish noone understands... not danish... danish is easy xD


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you know that

...the World Championship was my first Competition?
...there are not enough Austrian cubers?
...every single cuber that I met was really nice?
...I will come to WC 2011 too and hope to see you all there?
...Lucas Garron looks kinda like the guy singing: Big in Japan"?
...Pasquale and I beat National records at Megaminx?
...Stefan was a bit sad bout that?
...Gigaminxes were really cheap at the V-Cubes stand?
...my first timed solve (second ever) was sub 30 minutes?
...Pasquale hates me for this? 
...I can´t cube well, when i am sitting on one of there shaky seats they had?
...I almost got a +2 on 3x3x3, even if the cube was rotated 40° at max?
...almost every name was mispronounced once (Erik Akkersdorf )
...this list ends here?


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> tehmaxice said:
> 
> 
> > Did YOU know:
> ...



Ok, I'm swedish and I can give you the facts. 

Danish is not possible to understand. I wonder how they even understand eachother. 
Norweigian is possible to understand, unless they are from the southwest.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 15, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> ...Pasquale and I beat National records at Megaminx?



And I 

Really fun competition  Hope to see some of you again in the close future 

@Gunnar: Totally agree. Danish speak like they have porridge in their mouths.


----------



## KConny (Oct 15, 2009)

I can understand it, and apparently speak it as well.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 15, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Pasquale and I beat National records at Megaminx?
> ...



me 4! too bad I suck compared to you guys.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 16, 2009)

it was a great weekend (followed by a visit to Paris, but that's not important)

Did you know that:
- I did really bad on the 3x3 first round? 17.xx and a POP gave me a 15.73 avg, 75th place, not into 2nd round
- I did kinda good at OH and BLD, getting to the final and being top-10 on both?
- I finally got a 4x4x4 bld success, but it was too slow to get me on podium? I just reviewed a lot to make sure I would get it, so I'm not sad
- I broke my megaminx SAR average for just more than a second?
- I failed really badly at pyraminx and square-1?
- Yumu Tabuchi is really fast at a lot of events? 
- Stefan Huber's cube is indeed really loose?
- I now have a Rubik's 360º, but can't solve it?
- Edouard Chambon and Adam Polkowski and Yumu Tabuchi didn't make it to the 3x3x3 final? 
- Doing team bld with a japanese guy is really funny?
- and that Tomy and me actually solved it in 9:43?
- and he was saing "R R R" for R'?

- I can still drive a car after more than a week of no driving at all?
- I still have to unpack my stuff and catch up with school?
- Paris is a nice town, but not that nice when you're tired and have to walk a LOT 


this was really a great experience, many thanks to everybody who helped making it possible


----------



## Tyson (Oct 16, 2009)

mazei said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > - Arnaud and me made sure that Adam actually got more guy kisses than girl kisses?
> ...



Pedro and I have been discussing, and we have come to the conclusion that we should isolate all finalists from each other. In a pit of SNAKES! Relax... relax... YOU FALL YOU DIE!

I am Lugash.

*I appreciate very much the compliments on the mystery puzzles. We had some better ideas, but weren't given the time to implement them. Please make this motivation for you guys to attend the US Open next year. I will personally see that you have a place to stay, and hopefully for free. (You have to pay for your flight though... I have no money.)


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> ...I actually managed to snatch a cardboard cube from the stage at the end?
> ...I forgot to have people sign it for me?



HAH! I remember that one  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDHIevr9MwI

Is there by the way any interest in "random videos" from WC like that one? Also I sadly often missed some good solves because I filmed the "wrong" cuber ( which is why for example I filmed Dan when Erik got his 39s 4x4x4 solve *sigh_sorryErik*^^)


----------



## Radu (Oct 16, 2009)

This thread is so fun to read.
Did you know Yumu Tabuchi had a lot of bad luck in the semis and he probably got a 8.xx time when the timer did not work? Maybe someone has that clip.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Oct 16, 2009)

Did you know that...
... I didn't compete in many events because I remained on the waiting list for most events I was registered?
... it was a very great competiton anyway?
... I got place 8 at the Master Magic although I was not completely satisfied with my time (could have been place 4 with an better time)?
... I was scrambling or judging in almost every event I didn't compete?
... I was assigned as scrambler for the 7x7x7 although I wrote to Ron and Maik that I am willing to scramble only small cubes?
... you don't have to re-scramble a 7x7x7 when you scrambled it wrong?
... after some tries I even scrambled two cubes in a row absolutely right?
... officials (including scrambles and judges) didn't have to pay for food and drink? I didn't know that until they saw my name badge and told me that I don't have to pay.
... I got deposit back although I told them that I didn't pay anything?
... This didn't work again the next day because they usually used other cups for officials?
... I was late at the party because I walked back to my hotel (which was near the venue), drove on my own to the hostel and had to wait more than 30 minutes for the bus from one side of the bridge to the other side?
... I left the party at about 23:30 to get the last bus back and it took me more than 2 hours to get back to my hotel because the S6 train scheduled at 0:01 at the main railway station was replaced (due to track work) by a bus at 0:46 which took ages to get to the next railway station?


----------



## Carrot (Oct 16, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > tehmaxice said:
> ...



You are still wrong..

Norwegian is possible to understand, unless they are from the southwest (the more north, the more danish O__o I wonder if they even know that they are not danish anymore haha xD)
Swedish is weird... it's only possible to understand half of the sentences.. the rest is just crap -.- 
Danish is very easy to understand... (just not for swedes because there swearwords etc. is some of our (danes) most used words... xD) and if you are not danish... DON'T try to read aloud danish xD in danish you only pronounce half of the letters and the rest isn't pronounced as it's spelled:fp


----------



## jfly (Oct 17, 2009)

Did you know that...
...Thai cubers put the same product they put in their hair in their cubes?
...that it smells amazing?
...and I have a bottle of it?
...Fleischman is a German name?
...and I don't speak a word of German, to the surprise of every judge?
...I raced Andrew Kang at least 100 times this weekend, and won twice?
...Racing with the OH masters of the world is awesome?
...Tyson and I saw a pyraminx that was both >60 degrees and <60 degrees from being solved?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2009)

Worlds was so amazing!

I'm just going to write here, and try not to make this too long. My favorite parts about Germany were:

- The BEER! Holy ****! The first draft beer I drank at a bar was, no joke, the best beer I've ever had, ever! Reinheitsgebot FTW! (And yes I know it is no longer still a law)

- Backpacking around Germany was amazing! I mailed all of my cubes to my home address and just travelled around after worlds! I saw Berlin, Munich, Füssen (Neuschwanstein), and of course the downtown area of Düsseldorf. My favorites were taking a city tour of Berlin, the train ride from Munich to Füssen, the German train system in general (it's amazing!), speaking German all day for days straight! That is except for when my German was so bad that people would answer me in English :-(

Ok Worlds:
Worlds this year was really very well run! Many thanks to Ron, Ton, Seven Towns, all the staff who helped out for the weekend, and anyone I didn't mention who helped out! This competition ran very smoothly, we were ahead of schedule a lot! We even had time for mystery events, which I was happy about!

As for my personal performance, I am very happy about how I did at Worlds this year! The competition is so incredibly tough nowadays compared to 2003! I got 5th place in 3x3x3 BLD (with a new competition pb time in the final!), 3rd place in 4x4x4 BLD, and 2nd place in 5x5x5 BLD! I DNF'd both of my first solves in the big cubes BLD, and I got scared. One of the worst feelings of my cubing career was DNF'ing both solves for 5x5x5 BLD at worlds 2007. So for each of my 2nd, and last, solves I went super careful to make sure I got a success. My hat is off to all the fast guys who were able to handle their nerves and get fast times even under that intense pressure!

I can't believe I got 5th place in 3x3x3 BLD! I almost feel like I don't deserve it, because my world rank is in the mid-30's, but I am so happy that I was able to get a competition pb in the final, especially after getting so nervous at big cubes BLD! BH method on 3x3x3 FTW!

There were so many cool people to meet as well!

I enjoyed hanging out with:
- Frank Morris and Konstantinos at the Vcube booth
- Andrew Kang!
- Bob, Shelley, Tyson, Chris and Dan, Toby, Adam, Tim, Patrick, Ryan, and all the other US cubers who made it! I didn't get a chance to hang out with everyone, but I did talk with many other US cubers!
- Jared Phelps and his Dad, they were great people!
- Erik Akkersdijk! Arnaud! Jaap! Joël! Rama! All the Dutch guys!
- Henrik! Mondo! Rafal! Everyone who was super early on Sunday and I got to hang out with before they allowed us in!
- Oliver Perge!
- All the remaining people (only 10 of us!) who have attended world competitions since 2003
- Jasmine and Peter!
- Guus! Thanks so much for the FMC help!
- The German speedcubers! I didn't get to hang out with everyone, but I did get to talk to Kai, Dennis, Tim, Stefan, Oliver, Sebastien, Lucas (hey he's German!), and a few more whose names I sadly did not catch :-( But we still got to hang out 
- And of course, Dror Vomberg! If it weren't for Dror I would not be a BLD solver!
- Also I enjoyed talking with Shuka from Israel, who discovered his own solution to the cube when it first came out, and was a very cool guy to talk to!
- Talking with Amaury about the current state of cubing (and the future), as well as trading algs!
- Ron! Yes The Ron! I only got to talk with him a couple times when we were both scrambling, or when he had free time, but it was great! Ron was sort of a mentor for me in the early 2000's when I was trying to learn how to get faster!
- Ton! Ton was very busy, and I didn't get to talk with him much, but it is always neat to meet "The Cube Doctor" in person!
- Peter Jansen!


There are many, many more but this post is getting too long and I don't think everyone will read it. To those who I hung out with and had a blast with, but did not mention here, you are not forgotten! I had a blast, and only wish I had more room to write!

Thanks everyone, Worlds this year was amazing! I can't wait for 2011!

Chris


----------



## Shortey (Oct 22, 2009)

Odder said:


> tehmaxice said:
> 
> 
> > Did YOU know:
> ...



Norwegians understand swedish easily. =P


----------



## shelley (Oct 22, 2009)

Did you know...

- I was surprised to meet up with Rowe and Tyson at the airport in Paris. They had missed their earlier connecting flight to Dusseldorf because Rowe was walking too slow.
- If you're going to a foreign country, never withdraw cash from airport ATMs.
- Team California (+Bob) booked two rooms at the Novotel. The first night, there were three people in one room and six in the other. We didn't think things through very well.
- If Lucas tells you to do something, do the exact opposite (or, you know, look up the relevant information, like the address of your hotel, which might be important, beforehand). Otherwise you may get stranded in the middle of a foreign city.
- Adam, Bob and I tried to throw fruit snacks from our window into Tyson's room a floor below us.
- The lights up the side of Dusseldorf Tower are a clock.
- Toby spent most of the weekend playing with a Rubik's Revolution.
- Toby's remarkably consistent average in the second round of 3x3 speedsolve was deliberate.
- The only reason I placed third in the Rubik's Revolution contest was that I failed to make 3x3 BLD finals and had nothing better to do for the rest of the day.
- Hauptbahnhof is not pronounced "Hoppenhof", "Hufflepuff" or "Hop and hop"
- A lady saw Jeremy playing with a 2x2 at the train station and asked him about it. When Jeremy responded "Sorry, I don't speak German" she switched abruptly to perfect English and said "Where did you get that?"
- Traffic lights that turn red+yellow just before they turn green are a great idea. Why are they only in Germany?
- Laetitia's hairstyle changes by adding one ponytail every day. It resets at the beginning of each week.
- Ryousuke Mondo was selling a ton of cubes for only 3 euro each. No more massive multi-BLD attempts for him.
- Stefan and Tyson are good at yes/no team BLD
- Nihongo de shitteiruno wa kore dake desu.
- Actually that's a lie, I know some other random Japanese phrases as well.
- Takao's family is super cute.
- Mikan has some serious bling on her cubes.
- Chris Dzoan is way too obsessed with learning inappropriate phrases in different languages. As well as teaching David Calvo Vivas the same in English.
- The bus on the way back to the hostel on the last day was too crowded. I ended up sitting on someone's lap.
- Frank Severinsen may be Andy Bridger's long lost twin.
- Mats Valk showed me and Jeremy a slightly awkward but pretty good E perm. We practiced it all day on Monday on our way to Berlin.
- Congratulations Chris Hardwick for overtaking me in the BLD rankings. I guess I have to step things up a notch.
- I found a heart shaped rock in the Rhine river while skipping stones with Jeremy and David Gomes and brought it home with me.
- The maximum speed of our rental car on the autobahn was only 183 km/hr.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> Did you know...
> 
> - Congratulations Chris Hardwick for overtaking me in the BLD rankings. I guess I have to step things up a notch.




Did you know...
- That Chris only beat Shelley's ranking time by 0.21 second?
- That our rankings each year have always been super close, often with a difference of only a couple seconds?
- That in 2005 we're ranked 6th and 7th place, but that Shelley creamed my time by over a minute?

Shelley I've also noticed this friendly 3x3 BLD competition we have going. There are still other competitions this year, not sure if you're attending any, but I can definitely see you beating your time again! We'll see what happens at the end of this year!

Chris


----------



## prażeodym (Oct 25, 2009)

It was my the best copmetition ever
I broke my all square-1 records  It was suprise to get 3th on Master magic 
Thanks for all of you for this WC


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice to meet you all:

Andrew Kang, who always smile and nice to me. I have more than 11 times taken a new photo ( with Andrew )to put on my avatar but all those photos I look like an idiot woman so I keep my old photo for my avatar with Andrew.

Doudou Chambon, my best friend forever. He paid my meal almost 190 euro on Friday night. He promised me after he got a job he wanted to pay my meal at WC 2009. Merci Doudou.

Did you know:

I have many presents from:

Mr Chamman Pitchenpad (Pitti's father), 1 kilogram dried chilli pepper from Thailand. He said that Rama and Maria are very famous in Thailand, and Maria happy to know that  Maria is also proud of Pitty as South East Asian cuber.


Rysuko Mundo is a fan of Maria?
he gave me a void cube and his sign on it and now he is on my favorite list too, Arigato Rysuko-san.

Maria is not only Indonesian cube mom but in Poland she is also cube mom for Polska Team , and she received a T-shirt from Polska Team and Piotr Michal gave his WR SQ-1 scarf to me.
Between Adam Joks and Maria something was happen? (we met , we smile each other and hugged and we said: Let's start with Judging and scramble hihihihih) I appreciate him as the most HARDWORKER at WC 2009 (beside Ton, Ron , Clements, Christy, Dave , JL and Sylvie Mattiew, and all Jumbo's crew).

Yumu's mom is also cubemom?
she is nice to me and she gave me a nice souvenir from Japan on Friday night as a Fan of Maria? or she knew that her son would make a new WR at OH? hehehehe, congratulation Yumu and mrs Akiko Tabuchi.

Sanae and Fumiki Kosesi were happy in Maria's hotel room with Maria's coffee and they were surprised with Maria's Rice cooker and rice and noodle cups etc hihihih, we are now friend (I hope forever) They are very lovely couple.

I have to scramble multi bld?
I was stress  because too many cubes, fortunately many cubers was helping me, it was the same for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 bld (Rysuko must laughing if he read this ). Thank you friends.

I have to jugde FMC?
really boring alone and the room was silent  Oliver Perge was happy when he put his paper on my table by the way I was not the person who correcting all result 


I'm too tired now with typing because too many things all about fun and fun and fun at WC 2009


----------



## Rama (Oct 25, 2009)

My personal ''OH did you know''.
Did you know:

That I started practising one handed on thursday evening?
That surprisingly (for me) everyone was happy to see me?
And they all kicked my butt a minute later when racing OH?
That despite the big stage I was super relaxed for OH? (@ the first round that is)
That I dropped my cube in the first round of OH during my 20.28 and 19.09 solve?

And furthermore did you know:
I still don't know all oll's (the ones where all the edges are flipped incorrectly).
That I started practicing two handed speedsolving right after the first round of OH?
That I didn't expected to get into the finals and thus being relaxed for the second round for 2H?
I still managed to get into the finals for 3x3x3 speedsolving with barely any practice?
And thus beating many competitors who are much faster and consistent then me.
Zaba! Zaba! Zaba! = Dobry. \o/


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2009)

Did you know that:
-It has been several weeks (and competitions) since World and this is the first moment I found to actually finish reading this thread (I got stuck on Lucas' post before)
-Worlds was an awesome tournament for most, but yet another opportunity for me to fail at FMC?
-I did pretty well on most other events, especially blind where I broke my PB and got third place
-...untill the next groups with much better competitors came and I was kicked back all the way to place 39
-I was planning on doing the weekly competition during Worlds, but instead just kept talking and talking and talking with everyone
-I almost did 3/3 multiblind but 2 cubes had minor mistakes
-The multiblind and bigcubes blind was held in a nice seperated area with a door that could close to block outside noise
-The door was kept open and I was continuously distracted by the speaker
-Nora Christ is an awesome amazone...
-...when I am her horse
-About 20 different cubers from all over the world stayed at my place in the week before and after worlds
-The sleeping arangements were so random that I often woke up next to other people than I went to bed with resulting in comments like "Didn't you have much shorter hair yesterday"
-I think she is the one, but it might take a trilogy before she realises this?

*Lucas*:
*...now both Noras have judged at least one of my official BLD solves?*
better meet Nora 3 soon: 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SZEP01
*...starting with solved cubes for a largely-red-background mosaic is terrible?
*why?????

*...I thought I did badly, and not even nearly sub-13?
*All those math lessons....but still no simple calculation skills is such a waste

*...when I offered Julianne some replacement stickers for her cube that I would have to get from my room, Florian noted that this could sound particularly awkward?
...I plan accidental innuendo about as often as I do multi BLD solves right now (never), but Arnaud, feel free to to use the idea?
*I prefer innuendo's that involve the words "Magic", "String" and "her room" (since I never have a room myself)

*...Tyson's idea of having iterative "introduce yourself to someone new and race" racing in the audience was pretty cool?
*I thought I would actually win this mystery event because you were only allowed to race people you didn't know (and most fast people would know me). I was beaten in round 4 by an Italian guy who did a 13 second solve (Worlds was his first competition)

*...at the airport, Lufthansa had automatic chick-in machines?
*Chick machines???? Pics or it didn't happen

*Charlie*:
*Breandan's mum is awesome but swears a lot when something exciting happens, i.e. when Breandan gets into the final... then... wins.
*I told her "Now your son can pay for your ticket to the next competition". Her answer was "**** YEAH!" without even blinking

*Shelley*:
*- Chris Dzoan is way too obsessed with learning inappropriate phrases in different languages. As well as teaching David Calvo Vivas the same in English.
*You only think those phrases are inappropriate because...
*- The bus on the way back to the hostel on the last day was too crowded. I ended up sitting on someone's lap.
*...you prefer action over talking

We should have Worlds every year, but untill then I will just keep travelling so I can keep meeting everyone. I'll try to reach >50 competitions this year and promise to know and use full PLL (and pairs for F2L) before I reach 100 competitions 

If anyone already knows something about Asian competitions in the March-May period, please let me know because I am planning on travelling around for those 3 months


----------



## shelley (Oct 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> -The multiblind and bigcubes blind was held in a nice seperated area with a door that could close to block outside noise
> -The door was kept open and I was continuously distracted by the speaker



I know! Almost as annoying as the announcer going "SHHHH!" into the microphone during the BLD event in 2007. The problem with quiet rooms is that any noise becomes that much more distracting. I actually prefer the usual buzz of activity over a room where everyone tries to be quiet (and with people coming and going, absolute quiet is impossible). Maybe I should take a page from the BLD pros and look into noise cancelling equipment.



AvGalen said:


> *Shelley*:
> *- Chris Dzoan is way too obsessed with learning inappropriate phrases in different languages. As well as teaching David Calvo Vivas the same in English.
> *You only think those phrases are inappropriate because...
> *- The bus on the way back to the hostel on the last day was too crowded. I ended up sitting on someone's lap.
> *...you prefer action over talking



Haha, touché.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The bus on the way back to the hostel on the last day was too crowded. I ended up sitting on someone's lap.



Yeah, that's totally annoying. ESPECIALLY IN CARS WHERE YOU DON'T EVEN GET HEAD ROOM.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > The bus on the way back to the hostel on the last day was too crowded. I ended up sitting on someone's lap.
> ...





Spoiler



Inappropiate comment in here


Spoiler



I prefer cars where you get head over cars where you get room. But if you plan on getting head, why not get a room?





Some last ones: Did you know that
- Gael had a DNF average on 3x3x3, ending last
- Ron VB., Ton D. an Bob B. are top 3 for snorring (Adam Z. is next on the list)
- I know this from personal experience
- Mats actually placed 3rd in the first round (11.67), 3rd again in the semi final (11.65) and that Tomasz stole his 3rd place in the final (11.64).
- that basically means that to get 3rd place (podium) you need a 11.6x average. (Mats ended up 9th with 12.37)
- Japan was the most succesful country with 4 people in the finals. But none of them did very well individually.
- USA and the Netherlands both had 3
- On Nov 21 there will be another cube-tournament in the same venue


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, you are brilliant.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a n00b who can't be screwed finding infomation for himself, so... has the venue of the next WC been announced? Where? If not, when will it be announced? And what year will it be in.


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> We should have Worlds every year, but untill then I will just keep travelling so I can keep meeting everyone. I'll try to reach >50 competitions this year and promise to know and use full PLL (and pairs for F2L) before I reach 100 competitions
> 
> If anyone already knows something about Asian competitions in the March-May period, please let me know because I am planning on travelling around for those 3 months



Australia/New Zealand July competition combo? Do eet.



AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA



Spoiler



Inappropriate comment here


Spoiler



seriously don't look!


Spoiler



How can charlie get head?









EDIT: @ ZBFTW: It will probably be announced in 2011 :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: @ ZBFTW: It will probably be announced in 2011 :fp



I'm going on holiday 2011. My Dad said if I'm under 15 seconds by then, and I still like cubing, we'll make sure the holiday includes where ever the WC is. 

They were hoping we could find out at least a year in advance. I'm guessing if it's in America I won't be able to go, as my Mum hates America.:fp

Edit: BTW Feliks, you won't like this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16491&page=4


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2009)

Erm, well WC 09 was only announced a few months prior to the competition, which would certainly be enough time to organise a trip. I doubt it will even be announced half a year in advance. If only WC was annual 

Also, by then, everyone will be sub 15 xD


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 30, 2009)

BinomDreher said:


> Is there by the way any interest in "random videos" from WC like that one?



I'm interested! (too bad, I couldn't come )


----------



## Lumej (Oct 31, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> BinomDreher said:
> 
> 
> > Is there by the way any interest in "random videos" from WC like that one?
> ...


Me too!

A few somewhat belated Did you knows:
Did you know that…

… it was my first competition and it was unbeatable awesome?
… I missed my piano lesson on Wednesday because my head was already in Düsseldorf?
… it took some time until I stopped grinning like crazy after entering the venue?
… I recognised a lot of people
… I was quite excited at my first solve and at the second, too?
… I relaxed after I knew my times were as good as at home and really enjoyed the rest of the solves?
… my friend Jana filmed my solves, but missed my best time?
… the same happened when I filmed Lucas in the semi-finale?
… Lucas and Florian talked about something cube related on Saturday evening in the youth hostel, and they both switched between English and German every other sentence without really noticing?
… everyone was really nice?
… we got up extra early on Sunday to arrive on time to still get two seats at a table?
… there were two other cubers on our train who got off earlier, and we wondered why?
… they were probably right because we landed in the middle of nowhere?
… after two hours we finally got fed up and bought a city plan at a gas station?
… in the end it took us 2.5 hours to get to the venue instead of 1?
… we managed to get seats at a table after all?
… I wanted to try all kinds of cubes and people were kind enough to let me try?
… racing Julian is fun?
… mystery events were cool and Laetitia beat me?
… I can't pronounce Laetitia's name?
… it was so quiet during the 3x3x3 final that you could _hear _the cubes of the competitors?
… two days are waaaaaay to short?
… it's been three weeks now, and I still have post-competition-blues?

Thanks to the organizers for organizing such a great competition!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > We should have Worlds every year, but untill then I will just keep travelling so I can keep meeting everyone. I'll try to reach >50 competitions this year and promise to know and use full PLL (and pairs for F2L) before I reach 100 competitions
> ...


Australia/New Zealand in July isn't really Asia in March-May now is it?
That doesn't mean I won't be there, it just makes it less likely


----------

